

Incrementable length values in text fields - yarone
http://leaverou.me/2011/02/incrementable-length-values-in-text-fields/

======
yarone
This is rather odd. Not sure what I think about it. I've never seen anything
like it. What do you guys think? Maybe useful in apps made for techies?

